# Looking for a part for my Merc 40/30



## Jetboater-TB (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a '96 40/30 Merc Jet, 4 cylinder 2 stroke. I need the yoke for the lower end of the Swivel Bracket Assembly. Part number is 818536. This is for a short shaft motor.

Merc doesn't carry the part any more, and i can't find a new one anywhere. Not sure I'd buy another Merc just because they quit stocking parts, but that's another story. It's not like a '96 is an antique...

Anyway, it's a Y-shaped piece with a female spline that mates with the bottom of the steering arm. I would even take a used one in good shape, or pick up a blown motor for parts. Anybody have any ideas? Thanks...


----------



## Canoeman (Jun 22, 2012)

Time to start scouring outboard junkyards and small outboard shops..


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 22, 2012)

Try this 2 places

https://www.fergusonpoolemarine.com/home.html - I have purchased from Ferguson Poole, good people to work with, I think they might have some stuff not listed on the web site, email them the part # if you don't see what your looking for.



https://www.seawaymarine.com/ - My Mercury dealer told me to check with these people when I was looking for an item that was no longer available through Mercury channels.


----------

